# HMF Swamp series.....quiet?



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thinking about doing a pipe on my 650i but i know for sure that i don't want the utility HMF. I had one on my 08 SRA and hated how loud it was, too loud to be behind and too loud while on the bike, IMO. How loud is the Swamp series with the quiet core? Does anyone have and sound clips or anything? Are there anymore pipes out there that have a good tone but are not obnoxious? Thanks a lot guys.

Derrick


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

There is a thread on exhaust sound clips. do a search for it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

After talking with some guys who tune these bikes...the Swamp Series XL flows a lot better than the regular...just like the utility...but its louder than the regular swamp series...I had one on my my Brute and loved it.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

you need to hear mine and see what you thank, when we can get together and ride


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Matt-Yea i'd love to hear yours. If this weekend is decent we might go for a ride. I'll get up with you. Thanks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i love mine and yes i absolutely hate the utility too. my swamp has no need for a quiet core as it isnt much louder over stock


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i love mine and yes i absolutely hate the utility too. my swamp has no need for a quiet core as it isnt much louder over stock


Good to hear that we're on the same page. It would be fine with me if the Swamp series was only as loud as the stock, with just a better tone. A pinch louder is fine but i'm with you; the utility series is a bit too much. Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got some Video on mine with and without the quit core in it...its my Brute with a regular swamp series on it. Keep in mind though...if your after more power...the SS XL will make more...the same as the utility.

I will post my Vid in a few minutes


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok....here is the video of mine with NO quit core.

http://rides.webshots.com/video/3018554930100721454XEVITp


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks bootlegger, nice video. It sounds sweet and seems to be about the volume i'm looking for. So the XL will be louder than that? Do they have the options of quiet cores and snorkels? Thanks again


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually i searched and i think the SS XL is too loud for my tastes. I love the way the standard Swamp Series sounds. Not too loud but still has a nice tone. Thanks for the video Bootlegger


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

in all honesty the reg swamp is not really louder then the stock just a deeper tone which does make it sound better but when you put the snorkel on it it gets just a bit louder since it is closer to your ears im assuming. still isnt much louder then stock though and vids just dont do justice on how clean they sound


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Good deal. I was going to order the quiet core but after listening to a few vids i don't think it's necessary. I don't want my Brute to be silent, but i do want a nice throaty sound with out being obnoxious. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You don't need the quiet core with the regular swamp series.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea i agree from listening to your vid, just the Swamp Series by itself is what i'm looking for. May order the snorkel with it but the quiet core won't be necessary i dont think.


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

if youll take your stock cut the end off remove packing and i cut bigger openings in core will get a good deep tone almost like muzzy sound and yes i hate my utility also.wish looney tuned made one for the brute or even speedwerx


----------

